# How much weight is too much?



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

Stone Plus has 2 pieces if peppered granite rick that I would like to put in my 75gal. Each rock weighs 11lbs.

Is this too much weight? As a side note, I also have river rock gravel as my substrate so it's already holding weight.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=calculator

Weight of 1 US Gallon of water = approx. 8.34 lb
75 US Gallon of water x 8.34 lb
= 625.5 lb of weight in water

Freshwater:
1 kilogram per liter
1000 kilogram per m3
1 gram per milliliter
8.34 lbs per gallon

So lets try this awesome link again just for you http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=calculator

(2 rocks of 11lbs) 22lbs / 625.5 lbs = 0.035
Lets multiply it with 100 to get it in percentages! Also http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=calculator can be a great help there.

0.035 = 3.5% (rock weight compared to aquarium total weight)
Mass weight of rocks might be 20%+/- weight of water, so the total weight will be 625.5lbs to at max 632.5 lbs!

Now, im not real good at math but.. do you think, that what ever you use at tank stand, can carry 7lbs more weight, or would it make it all collapse?

I just spend 5 minutes writing a very long semi-tarded answer to a similar question.

Hope this helps.

OBS! I did not include fish weight, you will probably have to go http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=calculator before you add any!


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

stop trolling!


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

123vb123, thank you for taking the time to type a semi-tarded answee to my question that has already been asked; however, it hurt my head! My tank stand is durable. Plus I heard my stand can be used for 90gal tanks. I'm concerned w/weight from the rocks alone. Uniunifirm weight. I wanted the rocks placed together, sort of clustered together. Will this be toi much weight in one concentrated area?


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hammerstix said:


> 123vb123, thank you for tak


hehehe.. No worries man, you can put all the rock you want in there. Thou what i have personally done for a larger rocks (over 120lbs) is to place 0.8-1.2 polysterene plates underneath so that it doesnt break the glass if moved. Also its a very good idea to place any rock over 20lbs in the tank before gravel/sand etc. Some cichlids may dig sand in the edge of the rocks, so eventually the rock may be in imbalance, tip over and break your glass. You dont want that to happen.


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks 123vb123 for the clarification! Since I'm nit putting anything more then 11 lbs. in one spot, do I need the polysterene plates? Where did u buy them if I do need them? Shou d I place the rocks in the back corners, where there is the most support? I would rarher have thwm near ea. other.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Put them anywhere in the tank you like. The weight is a fraction of what the tank will support. No need for plates or egg crate if you don't want it. Just be sure to put your rocks on the bottom with no substrate underneath.


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

Cool! Thanks DJRansome & 123vb123!


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hammerstix said:


> *Is this too much weight? *As a side note, I also have river rock gravel as my substrate so it's already holding weight.


Here's a video for you. I wondered myself....

Enjoy


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

SobrietyRocks thank you for sharing. I never would have thought that to be possible!


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

11lbs is nothing. I have 100-180 lbs rocks in my predator tank, about 400lbs of rock in total <-- those rocks needs plates, and you can get them in any hardware store.


----------

